# fish not swimming in tophalf of tank



## topman262 (Jul 28, 2014)

my fish just will not swim in the top half of my tank and its really annoying me I have 3 white tail acei, 5 zebra black dorsal, 2 zebra obs, 2 jalo reef 15 yellow labs and 3 albino bristlenose plecsin a 230litre corner pentagon tank.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

That's typical. Mbuna normally hang closer to the bottom around the rocks or whatever is there for decoration. Try extending your decorations closer to the top of the water.


----------



## topman262 (Jul 28, 2014)

I have big bits of slate in there and i wont put anymore in due to the weight its a very heavy as it is and cant stack it any better due to the shapes of tthem and the size


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the tank is recently set up or the fish are new, it takes a while for them to get adjusted to the new surroundings.


----------



## topman262 (Jul 28, 2014)

My fish do not swim around the tank much and is not very active at all i have seen mbuna tanks and they are very active and its annoying me my tank looks so boring compared to other peoples tanks. I am just lost on what I am doing wrong.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

They may not like their surroundings. The water is more then likely the problem or a combination of both. Make sure your PH level is correct, when mine dropped all my fish were very "active less" And actually dug more. And most of the time they all stayed on one end of the tank. MY experience only.


----------



## topman262 (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know if I am feeding them to much or if my pump is to strong because if I take of the attachment that's on there they hide and are really jumpy if you put it on they stop being jumpy its 1200l/h in 230 litre corner pentagon tank and I feed 2 a day


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are the tank dimensions? What species? Size, sex(if known) and quantity of each? What are your water readings? What's your decor?


----------



## topman262 (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a male and female jalo, 5 zebra black dorsals, 15 yellow labs, 2 zebra ob, 3 white tail acei and 3 albino bristlenose plecs 1 male 2 females and decoration is mostly slate and 3 limestone rocks not sure about tank dimensions as its a corner pentagon tank i just know its 230 litres


----------



## topman262 (Jul 28, 2014)

Tank has been running for 2 years


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

topman262 said:


> I have a male and female jalo, 5 zebra black dorsals, 15 yellow labs, 2 zebra ob, 3 white tail acei and 3 albino bristlenose plecs 1 male 2 females and decoration is mostly slate and 3 limestone rocks not sure about tank dimensions as its a corner pentagon tank i just know its 230 litres


Small foot print tank for this many fish.


----------



## topman262 (Jul 28, 2014)

So what does that mean


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

footprint is in reference to the amount of floorspace available. as a column tank its really just not suited to african cichlids at all. they are notoriously bad for cichlids as they have very little room for oxygen exchange and decor, mostly based on the design of the tank itself. id suggest looking at lowering numbers for sure, and possibly getting a different tank all together. GL to ya sry to be a downer


----------



## topman262 (Jul 28, 2014)

They were like it in a 3.5ft x 18 x 24 tank too so i dont think its just that i have had this problem for 2 years


----------

